# Are your standards for a mate too high?



## Solitario (Aug 28, 2008)

One thing I've noticed in my dating life is that it's hard for me to ask out women who are not as attractive as I'd like. This is a major problem because it's not like I'm super handsome. I'm short and skinny. I think my face is ok, but throughout my life, I've mostly been only attracted to the "prettiest girl in the room" type. I'm much better at it now. I make a conscious effort to look for women who I think are near my attractiveness level. I was only somewhat physically attracted to my last gf. While we were dating I became very physically attracted to her. The flaws I saw in her before became cute features later.

It's embarrassing to admit this, but when I was younger I brushed off chicks I actually had a chance with and was only interested in very pretty girls. Girls I never had a chance with. In high school, one of my best friends was a girl. Most guys would have turned her into their first gf, but me, I had a crush on this girl I worked with who was very pretty. She was nice, but would never go out with me. I read in some shyness book that this is common in shy guys. They only go after the chicks that every guys wants, even if they don't have a chance.

Any other guys have this problem? If you're a younger guy and have this problem, I recommend solving it *now* when it will help you instead of waiting only to find out it isn't realistic.

-Solitario-


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I don't know...A must for me is that I have to be attracted to the person. She doesn't have to be stereotypically "hot." Just attractive to me. And I wouldn't care what other people thought so long as she was attractive to me. And I understand what mean when you say you found her flaws to be cute features. I don't want to date someone perfect, just someone hot to me. Only thing is I think most of the girls I find to be cute and "hot" to me, even if they aren't to others, would rather date someone with a better car, more money and nicer looks. Since I feel this way, I guess I am setting my standards too high. But I just can't date someone I'm not attracted to. Just can't do it. Not sure why, not sure if this makes me shallow, but I just couldn't do it.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I've never had that issue. However, I'm very picky about peoples beliefs and personalities. I could generally care less what people look like (to a point at least). Caring too much about personality and beliefs is probably as detrimental to building a relationship as being picky about looks.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

huh said:


> I've never had that issue. However, I'm very picky about peoples beliefs and personalities. I could generally care less what people look like (to a point at least). Caring too much about personality and beliefs is probably as detrimental to building a relationship as being picky about looks.


What kind of beliefs and personalities? Just curious.


----------



## Judith (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm not a guy, but when I was a kid I definitely limited my attraction to the one or two guys that all the girls had crushes on. As I got older, I started to care more about personality and found that guys became more physically attractive the more I got to know them. I don't think I have high standards of physical attraction compared to most girls my age.


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

Does it not bother you guys that a girl you're attracted to now is going to look different as she gets older? Or at any point in her life could have a medical issue, like a skin condition like acne or psoriasis? Or lose her hair/breasts to cancer? If the girl lost her good looks, then what? Do you dump her? What if a girl used to be good looking? is she still out of the loop because, well, she'd lost her looks by the time you met her. And yes, looks can be lost, easily.


----------



## softconcrete (Sep 16, 2008)

yeah i go for the best looking girl. but because im too quiet i dont actually go for her haha. shes just the girl i would date. i recently discovered that about myself and thought id have to lower my standards if i was going to ever find someone. i still have a very hard time talking to girls but if they are good looking forget about it i cant even make eye contact for .5 seconds.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Great. said:


> Does it not bother you guys that a girl you're attracted to now is going to look different as she gets older? Or at any point in her life could have a medical issue, like a skin condition like acne or psoriasis? Or lose her hair/breasts to cancer? If the girl lost her good looks, then what? Do you dump her? What if a girl used to be good looking? is she still out of the loop because, well, she'd lost her looks by the time you met her. And yes, looks can be lost, easily.


Nope. If I were to ever get married or be in a serious relationship, I would support the person 100% no matter what happened to her, no matter how bad things got. And of course I would expect us to age together and naturally people loose their looks as they age.

I guess also for me I'm on the smaller side for most guys (5'9" 165 pounds) so I would want to date a girl that is fairly small, like 5'-5'3" 120 or less so thats part of it. I just don't feel comfortable with a girl that looks the same size as me, she has to be noticeably smaller. So it's not so much just her looks but also what makes me feel comfortable.


----------



## SmillaSnow (Oct 20, 2008)

My standards for a guy's personality and character are extremely high and somewhat specified. If I want to have a lasting relationship I'd better really admire the core of the person I'm with. I don't really care about looks, my only requirement there is cleanliness.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

I think I am pretty picky. I need a certain type of personality, as well as a certain look. The look I go for is not generally the knockout 10/10 supermodel beauty. I like girls that have a sort of...distinct look to them. Like uniqueness, and imperfections. It's very tough to explain, but certain faces just catch my attention, and I become infatuated by them. I was out at dinner the other night with my sister and some of her friends, and while a few of them were pretty attractive, there was this one that really caught my eye, even though she was not prettier in a traditional sense.

Oh, and just to clarify, by "go for" I mean stare at and check out very creepily while fantasizing about how great it would be to talk to her and get a mutual interest, but at the same time realizing that it will never happen. Yeah...


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

SmillaSnow said:


> My standards for a guy's personality and character are extremely high and somewhat specified. If I want to have a lasting relationship I'd better really admire the core of the person I'm with. I don't really care about looks, my only requirement there is cleanliness.


What specific kind of personality and character traits do you prefer?


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Mr. Orange said:


> Oh, and just to clarify, by "go for" I mean stare at and check out very creepily while fantasizing about how great it would be to talk to her and get a mutual interest, but at the same time realizing that it will never happen. Yeah...


Werd


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> What kind of beliefs and personalities? Just curious.


Generally I tend to be interested in people that are slightly atypical. People who are independent thinking and open minded. People who are at all materialistic tend to turn me off. I also happen to be an atheist and a vegetarian, and I tend to gravitate towards people with similar such beliefs. I also think tv watching habits and other activities can say a lot about someone.

However, lots of other factors determine what attracts me mentally to someone and it feels odd to sit here and make a list of different things like this. I try very hard to judge someone on an individual basis and not make broad assumptions based on a single, or few, belief(s) or personality trait(s).


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

dax said:


> Nope. If I were to ever get married or be in a serious relationship, I would support the person 100% no matter what happened to her, no matter how bad things got. And of course I would expect us to age together and naturally people loose their looks as they age.
> 
> I guess also for me I'm on the smaller side for most guys (5'9" 165 pounds) so I would want to date a girl that is fairly small, like 5'-5'3" 120 or less so thats part of it. I just don't feel comfortable with a girl that looks the same size as me, she has to be noticeably smaller. So it's not so much just her looks but also what makes me feel comfortable.


Lose their looks as they age... what if she loses her looks faster than you? You haven't answered my second question of what if she was good looking before you met her - you wouldn't know it yet she would be the same person.

Hypothetical situation: You've been dating a girl for 2-3 months you really like her, she's really beautiful, etc. Then, in the next month she develops a bad case of acne. What do you do? Be thankful you hadn't tied the knot?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm pretty chill, but I definitely care more about personality than looks. I'm initially attracted more by an...attitude, I guess, as opposed to looks.

I don't think I have a lot of standards people have to meet before I'll consider them. I mean each person if different, each situation is different. Cleanliness though, as said above, would be nice.


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

--


----------



## mountain5 (May 22, 2008)

I think my standards are higher than most people's, but my problem is just that I meet so few women. I've lived here for two years and I don't think I've met any single women or had a conversation with one that wasn't part of some group event. So I don't have a realistic idea what to look for.

I tried online dating and I just wasn't interested in the few people who expressed an interest. I'm sort of in between a rock and a hard place because I'm a pretty serious person, but I don't want a long term relationship. I get the impression that most women my age are looking for their soul mate or looking for someone to party with. I'm not going to be a quick study in either case.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Sometimes, depends. I can't explain some of my attractions to some people too. I do like ugly guys sometimes and that is probably because he knew how to carry himself well. So I don't have a specific expectations to meet.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm also more into personality than looks. One thing's for sure, I'm not changing myself for anyone. I'm willing to be flexible, but I'm not kissing anybody's butt just to not be alone. Been there, done that and never will again!


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

My problem is that I'm not attracted to the girls who are attracted to me. I'm not a person who just goes for the cutest girl, but I also want to be semi attracted to a girl that I would like to have a relationship with. It always makes me self conscious when the only girls who pay attention to me aren't cute in my book, and my standards aren't that high.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Damn good question.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

SmillaSnow said:


> My standards for a guy's personality and character are extremely high and somewhat specified. If I want to have a lasting relationship I'd better really admire the core of the person I'm with. I don't really care about looks, my only requirement there is cleanliness.


Just had to sat: LOVE THE AVATAR!!!

I have "The Golden Girls" Seasons 1 and 2. And my fav characters are Sophia and Blanche. ...though, it's hard to dismiss Dorothy and even Rose, when you consider the sheer chemistry of the series! ....just awesome!!! ...I'd rather watch re-runs (even DVD episodes of the show) that I've seen a couple of times than most television shows on nowadays.

And "Sophia" was just AWESOME!! ...I'm half Sicilian, by the [email protected]!!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> Damn good question.


:yes I agree.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Solitario said:


> *Are your standards for a mate too high?*


Maybe, but why settle for something I don't want? :stu

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Riiya (Oct 27, 2008)

.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Riiya said:


> Let's see.
> 
> What I Want in a Mate:
> 1. Be alive.
> ...


Necrophilia is illegal in 48 states.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Mr. Orange said:


> Necrophilia is illegal in 48 states.


If memory serves, then Mississippi is one of the two where it's legal.


----------



## Riiya (Oct 27, 2008)

.


----------



## Solitario (Aug 28, 2008)

Kelly said:


> Maybe, but why settle for something I don't want? :stu
> 
> Have a nice day,
> Kelly


Because what you want may be unattainable. Then ask yourself, 'Would I be happier alone or with someone who didn't exactly live up to my standards?'


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

bezoomny said:


> If memory serves, then Mississippi is one of the two where it's legal.


Seriously? I had no idea. You never know when knowledge will be useful.

The more you know....



Riiya said:


> Cool. I've always wanted to move to Mississippi and see what the hype is all about.


There's hype about Mississippi?


----------



## pinkflowers (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't believe my standards for a mate are too high. They are just right. Appearance isn't really important to me. It is important though that the person be healthy. And I like to see people who eat right and exercise. Personality is most important.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I dunno. Probably.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Yes they probably are too high, but it's only because of my poor social ability dragging me down. Physically I feel like I could probably pull the type of girls I'm attracted to if only I was more social.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Great. said:


> Lose their looks as they age... what if she loses her looks faster than you? You haven't answered my second question of what if she was good looking before you met her - you wouldn't know it yet she would be the same person.
> 
> Hypothetical situation: You've been dating a girl for 2-3 months you really like her, she's really beautiful, etc. Then, in the next month she develops a bad case of acne. What do you do? Be thankful you hadn't tied the knot?


Well there would have to be an initial attraction at the present time. But I think once I grew to love her then it wouldn't matter to me if something happened, like if she was in a car accident and was badly injured or anything else minor.

But I guess I would be bothered if she purposely let herself go, like ate really bad food and gained a lot of weight while I kept healthy and worked out. I think that could be a strain in the relationship. I think couples should have a certain commitment to each other to keep up their appearances and not let themselves go out of laziness. i.e. I would never go out on a date with my gf/wife whatever without showering and shaving.

Something minor like acne wouldn't bother me at all. Acne wouldn't prevent me from dating someone I thought was otherwise attractive. Maybe it's a bad hypothetical for me because I've never been really turned off by acne or been really into super smooth skin. It's not a big thing for me, personally. But if I was only dating a girl for a few months and she say, all of a sudden got cancer and lost her hair- well that would be a tough one. I mean I wouldn't break up with her, I would want to support her, but it is difficult to say how each party in that situation would react- if I were the one to have cancer and was only dating someone a few months, I would probably end the relationship because I would not want to burden someone that I really haven't know long or was not in love with.


----------



## Solitario (Aug 28, 2008)

pinkflowers said:


> I don't believe my standards for a mate are too high. They are just right. Appearance isn't really important to me. It is important though that the person be healthy. And I like to see people who eat right and exercise. Personality is most important.


Do you pursue men that do meet your standards, then? Do you find it easier to flirt with guys who you are not that physically attracted to? I ask because if looks didn't matter to me very much, it would be much easier to find a gf.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

No, physically speaking, I'm not repelled by much. However, I stop being interested in people once they seem to be interested in me, regardless of how physically attractive (or not) they are.


----------



## Solitario (Aug 28, 2008)

Futures said:


> Yes they probably are too high, but it's only because of my poor social ability dragging me down. *Physically I feel like I could probably pull the type of girls I'm attracted to if only I was more social.*


I kind of feel this way, too.


----------



## Riiya (Oct 27, 2008)

.


----------



## SmillaSnow (Oct 20, 2008)

dax said:


> What specific kind of personality and character traits do you prefer?


- Independence, ability to take care of himself, not looking for another mother
- Ambition, initiative, talented and driven in something
- Creative thinker, intellectually curious
- Open minded, not threatened by differences, super liberal
- Genuinely kind
- Not possessive or controlling. I'm not looking for another father.
- Love of music
- Courage, stands up for loved ones and beliefs
- Not money or image obsessed

I could go on....


----------



## SmillaSnow (Oct 20, 2008)

RubyTuesday said:


> Just had to sat: LOVE THE AVATAR!!!


Ha ha, thanks. I adore Sophia and the rest of the Golden Girls. So feisty and great.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Drella said:


> I stop being interested in people once they seem to be interested in me, regardless of how physically attractive (or not) they are.


I can relate to this. It's not so much that I become disinterested though, but it's more that I am too afraid of many things that have to do with relationships. Part of it is because of inexperience, and part is because I have been burned in the past, so I like to stay away from the stove.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

I think that some of those who chase the most beautiful person in the room do so because it's sort of low-risk. As in, if they're "out of your league," it won't be a big deal if you don't get a date with them. 

For me, attraction is an on-off switch. Either it's there from the beginning or I don't want anything romantic with the person. If there's a flicker, it can get much more powerful. But someone with a great personality who I don't initially find attractive will never be attractive to me. 

The thing is, once I see a person as attractive, they will always be, no matter what happens. So I don't see aging really becoming an issue. 

I say, go with what turns you on, because that's the only way you're going to be happy.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

sanspants08 said:


> I say, go with what turns you on, because that's the only way you're going to be happy.


Not according to Jimmy Soul:

If you wanna be happy for the rest of your life
Never make a pretty women your wife
Go for my personal point of view
Get an ugly girl to marry you


----------



## Solitario (Aug 28, 2008)

sanspants08 said:


> For me, attraction is an on-off switch. Either it's there from the beginning or I don't want anything romantic with the person. If there's a flicker, it can get much more powerful. But someone with a great personality who I don't initially find attractive will never be attractive to me.
> 
> The thing is, once I see a person as attractive, they will always be, no matter what happens. So I don't see aging really becoming an issue.
> 
> *I say, go with what turns you on, because that's the only way you're going to be happy.*


I don't agree with this part. You can adapt to a girl. If you don't find her that attractive at first, by spending time with her, you can become attracted to her. It happens to people all the time. They'll say "I wasn't attracted to him/her at first, but now I am."


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Solitario said:


> Because what you want may be unattainable. Then ask yourself, 'Would I be happier alone or with someone who didn't exactly live up to my standards?'


I would definitely be happier alone. I'm not going to settle for something I don't want.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Riiya said:


> Isn't it God's chosen land? Elvis Presley was born there.


-if it is, god is even more unfathomable than I thought.

-yes he was, but only lived there awhile. It's not like there's a Graceland there or anything.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Perfectionist said:


> I'm pretty chill, but I definitely care more about personality than looks. I'm initially attracted more by an...attitude, I guess, as opposed to looks.
> 
> I don't think I have a lot of standards people have to meet before I'll consider them. I mean each person if different, each situation is different. Cleanliness though, as said above, would be nice.


I'm also pretty chill. I also care more about personality than looks. I'm not going to say I don't care about looks, because I do. I have to be sexually attracted to her. I'm not saying that she has to be hot. I usually go for cute girls.

not too long ago i had a crush on someone but when it came to physical attraction or being sexually attracted to this person there was nothing there, and that's what probably killed it. this person was also the opposite of what i usually look for in girls (i like girls who are somewhat girly. girls that look like they take care of themselves). so there was probably nothing there.

as long as the girl has a good sense of humor and is cute, that's all that i'm looking for.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Mine are actually too low. If you talk to me, you must be the one. I know this is ridiculous to think like this. My SA is too horrible to be in a relationship. One bad thing you say to me is imprinted on me forever. Relationships don't make a person happy anyway. They downright complicate the heck out of things.

When I'm attracted to someone, I tell myself look how messed up your life is. I damper down on these feelings quite quickly.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

SAgirl said:


> Mine are actually too low. If you talk to me, you must be the one.


I had this sudden picture of a line of guys just all rushing up to you, saying hello, and waiting to see if that swept you off your feet!


----------



## Riiya (Oct 27, 2008)

.


----------



## Beryl (Jan 9, 2007)

My standards are probably to high, but I am not settling. Settling would only make me unhappy down the line and would be bad for the possible kids.


----------



## JeffreyCentex (Jan 25, 2004)

My standards are easy: (1) If you are OK with how I look, I'm OK with how you look, (2) you must be somewhat educated, college preferably, and (3) you must be able to survive on your own (not that I would make you survive on your own, but you need to have the "know how" on how to survive in today's world).

That's it... It's #1 that is my main obstacle...


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Yeah, I don't think she has to be the hottest girl in the room, I mean come on you're even talking about "settling", just giving somebody a chance and talk to them or something, there have been lots of girls who later on I have found cute and initially I didn't. Some physical attraction has to be there, but you're even close to settling down, I mean it doesn't sound like you even give them a chance if they don't blow you away with the aesthetics. 

Combine this with fear of rejection and it is lonely path.


----------



## jellyfish (Jul 3, 2008)

I don't think that's my problem. Here's my laundry list:

- Not materialistic. Forget a fancy dinner date. Let's order pizza and play some Tekken.
- Not a bigot. That would drive me nuts.
- Actually looking for a boyfriend-girlfriend type relationship.
- Will actually be a decent boyfriend. Be honest, don't abuse me, don't cheat. This should not be hard.
- Is up for physical intimacy, sexual and not. 
- Shares a couple interests with me Mine include comics, videogames, programming, animal welfare and crafting [mostly jewelry]. Somehow I don't think there's a shortage of dudes into the first 2, at least.
- Has a passion for something or a dream. Doesn't matter so much what. 
- Can't be aggressively unattractive. He doesn't have to be a male model, or anything close, but I don't want to date, like, a rotting zombie or anything. No offense to rotting zombies. 
- Bonus points if he makes me laugh, and it is pretty easy to make me laugh. My accounting teacher makes me laugh. 

I think my problem is a total inability to start looking.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm not a guy but I'm pretty picky too. I won't date just anybody...and I figure, if I don't like them in that way to begin with, what's the point? It's not gonna work out anyway...why waste my time and theirs? :stu I'm not picky just about looks though...and the guy doesn't have to be perfect looking...I'm picky on interests and stuff mainly... I prefer the person to like metal & horror movies and stuff like that. Otherwise we wouldn't probably have much in common and me and opposites never end up getting along for a very long period of time....


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh I know what I want but not sure if I could ever meet him.

Uzumaki Naruto from Naruto. He's the one.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I think my standards probably are too high, but I think it's also hard for me to date anyone because of how young I look. I would have to find a girl that was around my age and also looked 10 years younger like me. No 28-30 year old woman wants to date someone that looks like they're a boy. If I were dating a normal woman of my own age people would probably think I were her son or something. So this combined with other things pretty much reduces the pool of woman out there who "meet my standards" to 0.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I'm more attracted to someone based on their personality than looks; you're going to both lose your looks eventually, anyway. I wouldn't date someone I'm not attracted to on some level, though.



> I think my standards probably are too high, but I think it's also hard for me to date anyone because of how young I look. I would have to find a girl that was around my age and also looked 10 years younger like me. No 28-30 year old woman wants to date someone that looks like they're a boy. If I were dating a normal woman of my own age people would probably think I were her son or something. So this combined with other things pretty much reduces the pool of woman out there who "meet my standards" to 0.


Why don't you date someone younger, then? I look really young, too (most people estimate me as 17-19, when I'm 26), and I've noticed that the women who show interest are usually around 18-21. Age is only a number, anyway, it's not that much of a difference, and most guys date down when it comes to age.


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

Great. said:


> Does it not bother you guys that a girl you're attracted to now is going to look different as she gets older? Or at any point in her life could have a medical issue, like a skin condition like acne or psoriasis? Or lose her hair/breasts to cancer? If the girl lost her good looks, then what? Do you dump her? What if a girl used to be good looking? is she still out of the loop because, well, she'd lost her looks by the time you met her. And yes, looks can be lost, easily.


Unfortunately, yes. If I'm not physically attracted to a girl, I find it almost impossible to imagine a romantic relationship.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

No. Don't have any.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

WintersTale said:


> Why don't you date someone younger, then? I look really young, too (most people estimate me as 17-19, when I'm 26), and I've noticed that the women who show interest are usually around 18-21. Age is only a number, anyway, it's not that much of a difference, and most guys date down when it comes to age.


I don't think I could relate to a woman that young. I think the youngest I would go is 5-6 years younger. Even though women tend to mature faster than men I don't see someone around 19-22 being mature enough to want the same things I do.


----------



## panda (Oct 26, 2008)

well, I'm an unemployed, overweight high school drop out with crooked teeth, no license, and no social skills, so I think any standards would be too high for me at this point. :lol


----------



## michellejl (Aug 20, 2006)

I do wonder this sometimes. Maybe I'm just not ready for a relationship yet. And probably never will be because can't see myself ever settling. I don't want someone who is perfect, just someone to really connect with. This isn't about physical appearance. Physical attraction has never been the only reason I've been attracted to someone. There has to be more than that. A lot more, to keep my interest. I've never been that concerned with looks, within reason. Not going to date someone I can't see myself kissing, having chemistry with, etc. But whether or not I want to kiss someone is not going to be based on how attractive they are. The chances of me kissing a Brad Pitt look a like with a bad personality is probably 0.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

My list of standards are pretty high, but I just won't settle for anything less.

- Extremely hot! I'm talking glamour magazine looks baaaabyyy... Yeah, that's right!
- Has enough money to support me, since I shouldn't have to work if I don't want to. So if she wants me, then she needs to be rich, plain and simple.
- Good in bed. None of that cuddling crap.
- Did I mention she needs to be hot? Well, she does.
- Doesn't want kids. Please, for the love of god, no.
- And last but not least, since hotness is obviously #1, able to cook a BLT sandwhich without F'ing up.

That's pretty much all.


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

----


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)

My standards are probably lower than the average person, the only problem is i attract morbidly obese people.  Altho, i have got some pretty decent women to attempt to talk to me, too bad my social skills are pretty much in the sewer. I show no personality besides the obvious, im shy.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

My standards for women are women
1. Aren't mean/nice person
2. Are non smokers
I also tend to like people who have a mind of their own and aren't followers.

The only one I wouldn't make exceptions for is number one. I would be lying if I said attractivness doesn't come into play somewhat. Personality is more important though. I would rather date a women who is a 4 with a fantastic personality than a women who is 10 and a complete *****


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

If im not physically attracted to a girl than im probably not going to have a relationship/


----------

